# Erfahrungsberichte/Geschichten eigenes Unterforum



## lina76 (7. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe in den letzten tagen/wochen einige schön geschriebene ehrfahrungsberichte und geschichten hier im forum lesen dürfen - es ist schade das diese meistens übersehen werden wenn sie nicht mehr auf der ersten seite sind. gibt es nicht evtl die möglichkeit diese in einen eigenen bereich /ein eigenes archiv zu verschieben?? unter den ganzen allgemeinen gesprächen und fragen gehen sie sonst leider unter und das wäre bei einigen echt zu schade.

lg lina


----------



## Bierzelthocker (7. April 2009)

Auch wenn es ein relativ leerer Forumsbereich wäre, es wäre eine tolle neue Forumsecke. Vielleicht würden sich dann auch mehr kreative Köpfe ein Herz fassen und selbst einen schreiben.

/Vote for Erfahrungsberichteecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (7. April 2009)

Hmm... du koenntest dir ne eigene Website machen und einen link in dein Sig posten... sonst wuesste ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

Hallo Lina

Am besten du versuchst es in einem anderen Forum gibt nen bereich für Vorschläge e.t.c. oder ganz einfach schreibst einen mod an^^

weil sonst wirst eh hier zugeflamed und so


----------



## wolkentaenzer (7. April 2009)

^^ gute Idee...

Und wenn man schonmal Wünsche äussert:
 Schön wäre auch noch eine Bewertungsfunktion für solche Geschichten. *g*

grüße
wolke


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

naja sowas können die ersteller selber machen als eine art umfrage mit

wie fandet ihr den Text

1
2
3
4

1 schlecht / 4 sehr gut


----------



## Marienkaefer (7. April 2009)

Find die Idee gut. Überhaupt jetzt zu Ostern.
Keiner im Büro, ich sitz die ganze Zeit da und les Buffed-Foreneinträge -_-


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Also ich bin für die Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Find die Idee gut. Überhaupt jetzt zu Ostern.
> Keiner im Büro, ich sitz die ganze Zeit da und les Buffed-Foreneinträge -_-



och du armes ding^^

naja wobei stimmt schon irgendwie weniger arbeit naja^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

Super Idee!

4/4 von mir!

MfG


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. April 2009)

Wenn es nur für die gut geschriebenen Erfahrungsberichte gelten soll, wo sollen dann die Berichte von Damokels hin?

(harhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

ins Archiv? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (7. April 2009)

hehe ich les auch grad nur Forenbeiträge, da im Büro nix los is... sind alle im Urlaub und die Geschäftskunden anscheinend auch =) 

@ topic Also ich finds ne gute Idee, ich lese auch gerner erfahrungsberichte, wenn ich auf arbeit mal nichts zu tun hab^^


----------



## Zomgolololadin (7. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Find die Idee gut. Überhaupt jetzt zu Ostern.
> Keiner im Büro, ich sitz die ganze Zeit da und les Buffed-Foreneinträge -_-




jo würde mich freuen mir gehts genauso und wir haben viele kreative und gute Schreiberlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. April 2009)

Geschichten zu euren Charakteren, passen übrigends auch gut hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=6


----------

